# Aromasin



## DEE151 (Apr 20, 2011)

hey guys wen taking aromasin how can you tell if its good or bunk? is there any signs i should know to look for if its good? and how about if its bunk, how would i tell?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 20, 2011)

You only know by using it, if you go from gyno to subsiding gyno then its probably legit. There are no secret tongue tests to know if its real, you need a lab to test that stuff.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Apr 21, 2011)

how much you taking


----------



## DEE151 (Apr 22, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> how much you taking


 12.5, it has a sweet lil taste to it


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 22, 2011)

My Exem is sweet, cloudy with white chunks lol


----------



## Cenetti (Apr 22, 2011)

Bigb21084 said:


> My Exem is sweet, cloudy with white chunks lol



almost reminds me...oh...... wait what ?!


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes, yes??? Lol


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm nearly down 30ml of Exem from an 'anonymous' sponsor around her, and I've gotten little results if any. Kind of getting weary.


----------



## DEE151 (Apr 25, 2011)

Bigb21084 said:


> I'm nearly down 30ml of Exem from an 'anonymous' sponsor around her, and I've gotten little results if any. Kind of getting weary.


 how can you tell if aromasin is g2g wen your taking it?


----------



## Ravager (Apr 25, 2011)

It made my bloat dissapear in a day or 2 of use. 

Only bloodwork to tell for sure.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 25, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> how can you tell if aromasin is g2g wen your taking it?



I expected it to relieve the pain and inflammation in chests of my lab rats... So far they are not happy, may try Letro next from another company I heard of.


----------



## brundel (Apr 25, 2011)

Bump it to 25mg daily for a week. UNless your running a gram+ of wet compounds you should notice some joint discomfort.


----------



## brundel (Apr 25, 2011)

Real Aromasin makes my joints ache at 25mg daily running 200mg test daily.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 25, 2011)

No joint Paine out of the ordinary... I'm going to taper my dosage back down to 25mg ED, that also means opening up a new bottle :-/ And I heard this stuff is supposed to last a while, I'm burning through it!

Maybe I should of just went with Letro no?


----------



## brundel (Apr 26, 2011)

You should have gone with a reputable supplier.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 27, 2011)

I thought I was :-/


----------

